# Finally got it!! Wonderful trailer awful dealer



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Well we are official Outback owners







We couldnt be happier with our trailer, but the dealer is something else to talk about, My wife will tell you our whole nightmare!! Ugh!!! Anyway I would like to thank California Jim for the suggestions on the proper way to hook up the reese dual cam, The dealer told me that I would have to drive for 100 miles then adjust it, so in other words they said to have the trailer hooked up wrong and good luck getting to your destination!!! There is so much more its not even funny!!! Any way when hooked up properly, the TT towed like a dream from La to Morrobay and Back to Fresno!!! It is nice to be an Outback owner and thanks for all the help!!


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

Congratulations on your first trip. I am happy everything went succesfully. Did you buy in LA or here in Central Valley? If you bought in LA who did you buy from? Happy Outbacking!


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

We got a great deal From Mike thompson in Santa Fe Springs, 5000 dollars less Than our dealer here in Fresno, If the deal wasnt so good, we would have walked right of the lot!!! The dealer just didnt care!!! My wife types faster , so she will fill you in with the details.


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

I was afraid of that, I got mine there as well and they can make one heck of a great deal! I had problems upon pick up of trailer they did not want to do the hitch work. So I told them to deliver it to my house and deduct the hitch work out of the deal, It was delivered to my house 2 days later and luckily I have not had one problem to take it back to get any warranty work done. Happy outbacking!


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

jlstew,

Wow, you would think they would care as word of mouth gets around, we have a blind that doesnt close when you turn the rod, I dont think we will drive back to MT to have them take care of it







Maybe we will see you down the road some time since we are both in the valley! Happy outbacking to you also!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on officially becoming an Outbacker! Happy Camping!


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats Campinout,

Another Valley Outbacker here, sorry for the fuss down south. I bought local & I can't say they were real helpful with the hitch. The got confused when I asked for an Equal-i-zer. They thought I meant weight equalization hitch. It worked out well in the end however, I ended up with the Reese DC HP at 1/2 cost + 0$ installation. You can't assume too much with these guys.

Either way, we love ours & I hope you do too. Happy Outbacking.

TM 4


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on getting the Outback and surviving the dealership!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats! Hope you enjoy it as much as the rest of us!


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi All! Mrs. Campinout here







Well, hubby filled you in a bit, but let's see if I can tell the story without raising my bp too much. It started about a month or so ago when we first saw the floorplan of the 28BHS. We both fell in love with it, but as we had bought a (used) Cabana only 3 months before, we weren't necessarily looking to upgrade IMMEDIATELY. We called around a few places, but no one had any on the lot to even SHOW us, so what can you do? We went down to our local dealer (Fresno--Paul Evert), and they showed us lots of pretty pictures and showed us the 21rs. We asked what they rock bottom price on a 28BHS was, and they answered about 5k more than I was willing to pay. Oh well. We went home. That same night I started poking around on the internet, called some other Outback dealers, and found quotes that were close, but still 1 or 2k more than I really wanted to pay. And this was a want, not a need, you know? Somewhere in the internet travels, I saw a post from California Jim mentioning Mike Thompson (thanks for the tip) and had hubby call down. They said they couldn't touch my bottom line. Hubby hung up. Five minutes later they called back and said OK. Woo-hoo!

It worked out that we had a cruise leaving Long Beach around the time the trailer was scheduled for delivery, so we crossed our fingers that it would coincide. It did, we were elated. With the cruise leaving on a Monday morning, our trailer was coming in Friday afternoon prior, so we were spending the weekend in Long Beach. Plus, they were keeping our truck to do the hitchwork so we would dock on Friday, go to the dealer, do our walkthrough, and take off. HA!

Saturday morning we were scheduled to do our financing and paperwork. We spent some time inside our snazzy new trailer, just admiring it, and checking everything out. The salesguy in charge of us (our salesguy had been promoted, so this guy had even less interest than a typical salesguy *rolls eyes*) seemed in a hurry for us to get out of our trailer so we could go to the finance dept. We walked over to the waiting room (heretofore referred to as: the room God forgot) and proceded to wait for the finance guy. An hour and a half later, I went to see what the holdup was, and finance guy was sitting in his office chatting with a coworker. Our sixteen month old son was getting VERY impatient, and we weren't doing much better. We walked back to the sales office, where we were promptly ignored for another 1/2 hour. Finally our original salesguy stopped in to tell us we should go get some lunch, as the trailer had never been stocked in, so there was no paperwork, and they couldn't actually *sell it*. They were working on it. We walk back to our trailer, and there is a steady flow of people going in and rummaging around. We ask them to lock it, as it IS sold, they agree (HA----I unerstand they like having a floormodel to show, but stop LYING to us!!). We go to lunch.

An hour later we return from lunch and are asked to please be sitted once again in the room God forgot. We do (FOOLS!). Another hour passes before we finally get word that somebody talked to somebody who knows somebody who knows how to get around the stocking issue. We walk back to the sales office. We are escorted by our original salesguy back to the room that God forgot, complete with his assurances that they are working on the problem.

Once we had been there a full FIVE hours, they got their act together and sat us down for the paperwork. The finance guy was very nice, and we asked him if he would need to charge the credit card we have him to *hold* the trailer originally, or if we could write him a check (6 of one, half dozen of the other to us, really). He assured us the card had not been charged and would take a check from us as we filled in paperwork. We did all the paperwork. We got our original salesguy back and headed back to take one more look at our trailer. There was a family rough housing in it. Ticked me right off! They *locked* it AGAIN at our request....now that it was a reported sale. I realized we never had given finance guy a check, and quickly wrote one out. Saleguy laughed that finance guy had forgotten it, and put the check in his pocket, to torture finance guy later, when he remembered. We shook hands and he assured us all work on our truck would be done by Monday, even though we weren't returning until Friday. I pressed him on that saying I didn't want a repeat of that day's fiasco. He apologized again, and said he was doing the paperwork himself. We weren't dropping off the truck until the next morning (Sunday), so we told him we'd see him tomorrow. I know this will shock you, but on Sunday THERE WERE PEOPLE IN OUR TRAILER!!! They *locked* it one more time before we left on our cruise. Here's a thought, the brand new trailer wouldn't have to be detailed if you didn't let every family west of the Mississippi traipse through it once it was SOLD!!! Sorry, that just cheesed me off!

We had a great cruise, very relaxing. We got off the boat much quicker than anticipated Friday morning, so although we weren't scheduled for our walkthrough, we until 1pm, we figured we'd jam over and check out the hitchwork on our truck and sit in our trailer, if possible. When we pulled into the lot Friday morning, the first thing we noticed was that our truck was parked in the exact same place we left it Sunday. With no hitchwork. The second thing we noticed was that the 28 BHS parked across from it only had a single sway---we paid for dual for safety. It was 9:30AM Friday morning.

First thing's first, we went in to talk to original salesguy. He told us he took Mon-Weds off, but first thing Thursday when he came in, he noticed our truck wasn't done, so he put a rush on it. Um, that's great, Rick, but it's Friday. And about the single sway? *Yeah, I noticed that, too, I'm looking into it* After discussing with him how disappointed we are, he says---wait, that's a used BHS, that isn't your coach. Um, but you said you noticed the single sway on OUR coach....do these guys EVER tell the truth? Well about that time we see Slappy the hitch guy scurry into our truck and drive it off to wherever. So where's our trailer? *It's in being detailed, you guys aren't scheduled for a walkthrough until 1pm, and we have other appointments, blah blah blah*. I remind him that he swore our truck would be done Monday. He reiterated he had taken 3 days off *rolls eyes*. We tell him we want to be out of there in 2 hours. Now it's 10AM. He'll see what he can do. We go down the street to Wendy's to grab some grub since it will be awhile. That kills an hour and a half. We go back to the lot where we're told that the main crew is at lunch (it's now 11:30AM) but a skeleton crew is detailing it. Should be anytime now. I fall asleep in the back of my in-laws van. Thankfully, our 16 month old son does the same. Hubby and Father in Law are grousing about what a clown show this place is. They are correct. At 12:15 we ask how the trailer is coming. We are told it's still being detailed and cordially invited to be seated in the room that God forgot until they bring it around. Our truck has magically appeared over there, and at least that looks OK, so we have hope. FOOLS! We sit in the room that God forgot fully until 1PM.

1PM, these guys have appointments and schedules, right? Our walkthrough is scheduled for 1PM. It's 1PM, where is our trailer? It's still being detailed comes the answer. Hmmmm. A guy who came after us picking up a 26 foot Outback is picking up his coach. A sick feeling that they have detailed the wrong vehicle is creeping up our spines. We ask if that's what happened. No,no, a thousand times no, come the assurances. Where is our trailer? In detailing. We wait. At 1:45 we go back into original salesguy's office. We point out that although it was not his fault that we arrived at 9:30, they are now past even our scheduled time. Inwardly I shudder to think what would have happened if we HAD waited until 1 to arrive. We hear saleguy on speakerphone ask detail guy when it will be done. Detail guy goes off on how he's had less than an hour with the unit (???????), but give him 15 more and it will be done. Promptly 30 minutes later (*smirk*), our trailer is rolled into its designated spot. We sit down, soak up the glory that is the 28 BHS, bask in the airconditioning and wait for our walkthrough guy. It is now 2:20PM.

If I can press rewind for a second, while we were waiting, prior to 1pm, we were told that the walkthrough guys have their own schedule, and even if our coach WERE ready before 1, we were the 1PM walkthrough. Period. And if the guy who was scheduled to us was running late with an earlier appointment, we would have to wait. That stands to reason that everyone scheduled AFTER us with that walkthrough guy was also delayed, no?

But I digress. By 3pm, we had amused ourselves thoroughly with the finer points of the trailer, and were so more than ready for our walkthrough. Oddly, no one seems to be scheduled for us. And everyone there is sooooo busy. By 3:45, none of this was even a little fun anymore. I had to keep telling myself, "it isn't the trailer's fault" because I wanted to torch the thing right in the middle of their dealership and get my family out of there. At 4:15 PM, we had been there just under 7 hours and were DONE. Every bit of relaxation the cruise had provided was GONE. About that time a man who apparently walked the earth back when Moses was knee high to a grasshopper came out and asked what we needed to be shown. We told him the outside stove, the oven and the awning. He was surprised we weren't shown that in our walkthrough. We told him we never had a walkthrough. He said he'd been waiting for something to do since noon. I wanted to cry. He didn't really know how the oven worked (kept insisting you didn't need to hold it in as the knob states, and couldn't seem to get the thing lit), couldn't get the outside stove to light (the valve that hubby knew about from reading here was off, and walkthrough dude didn't know), but hey, he showed us how to do the awning---although he couldn't put it all the way up because there was a Class A parked thisclose.

By this time is was 5pm, and you can all cluck and shake your head if you want that we didn't demand a more thorough walk through, but we were done, and our son was a mess of exhausted, wired, toddler. So we left. We adjusted the hitch at a Walmart lot----they weren't even CLOSE to having us hitched up properly, and it towed like a dream. We need to put up the towel racks and tp---they were thrown in the bag in the bathroom. And we have a blind that doesn't work. The twirly stick just turns and turns without closing the shade----doubt we would have caught that in a walkthrough anyway. I emailed Keystone to ask if they could just send us a stinking blind. I was cordially invited to go see Paul Evert (who told hubby bluntly on the phone that we are not a *priority* since we didn't buy from them). We'll probably go buy a replacement blind rather than deal with the hassle!

Our first camping excursion (morro Bay) was a success (although we found out the icky way they mislabelled our grey and black water, apparently this happens a lot), and we're headed to the Bay area for a nice weekend out this weekend.

Whew, now I know why hubby made me type this! Thanks for making it this far


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Oh, PS







When we went to pick up the trailer on Friday, Salesguy had FORGOTTEN about the check we left him and called his wife to rescue it out of his pocket before it got dry cleaned. Finance guy just charged our credit card and never admitted he forgot to get a check from us!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Mrs. C, you have waaaay more patience then my DW. Had we had a similar experience, we never would have made it past the first day in the room God forgot. She would have just walked out, after of course letting them all know how she felt, and I know that I never would have made it through day two without taking my check back, and telling them where to stick their 28BHS.

The first dealer we started to deal with wasn't nearly that bad, and I took my deposit back from him, and bought somewhere else, and sacrificed having an oven in the process, but I am much happier with who I bought from. Not only were they pleasant to deal with, but understood the nature of children, and sped things up when they could, so that we wouldn't be there all day with our 3 and 5 year old.

On top of all that, the service department gets an "A" in my book too. I am extremely loyal to businesses that treat me like a customer, and not just another dollar walking in the door. Treat me wrong, and I will never do business with you again.

Sorry your experience was not all it's cracked up to be. Congrats on the trailer, and good luck.

Tim


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for the empathy, Tim







Honestly, I'm usually willing to pay more to a good business than get a deal from a bunch of losers *however* 5k in this case was the difference between getting a trailer we really wanted or not. It does my heart good, though, to know they made pennies off us, just to give themselves another sold unit on the month. I don't think we'd ever come by a deal quite that sweet anytime soon, so that's why we put up with it. But that's also why I thought the story was worth sharing with all you fine folks, who may choose to buy another unit someday


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Campinout,

Wow! What a story. It might be the basis for a new reality TV show: "Survivor--Trapped in RV Dealer Hell!"

There are getting to be a few of us Outbacker's here in the Fresno area. This time of year, the best place to spot us is over in Pismo or Morro Bay!

We leave Saturday for 14 days: Up I5 to Portland then over to Astoria and down the coast. I actually have everything ready tonight... one more day of work though









walter


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

Wow! I thought I was the only one to get treated so bad there. Ironically my salesmans name was Rick to, I think Hamilton was his last name. I am glad you are now a happy outbacker!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

WOW! I thought my dealer sucked!

Honestly, I would have been screaming and hollering at the TOP DOG right away. If nothing was done, I'd have walked out on the deal.

As far as I'm concerned...if I'm the one that's writing checks...It's MY butt they need to be kissing. Period.

I'd have driven a 1000 miles to get another trailer. Then again, SPITEFULL is my middle name!

Hang in there.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

My dealer wasn't to bad, the local dealer was a jerk, the reason I bought elsewhere. When I told the local guy that I had a better deal, he yelled at me on the phone and told me don't bother going there for service, I simply said no problem, got in my car and went and bought from a nice dealer.
What kind of pricing did you get out West for a 28 BHS, I managed to get mine for a flat 17, with no hitch work. I traded in my pop-up for 3 so I had a balance of 14 for the new Outback. I thought was very fair, just curious.

Most of all you will really enjoy that 28BHS, just doesn't seem to be enough time to enjoy it.

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Our local dealer was also a jerk. Sad thing is Mike Thompson's people were great on the phone. It was once we drove the few hundred miles to get there that all went to he11 in a handbasket! I was pretty happy with our deal, we got the 2005 with every option, dual cam sway, 1,000 lb bars, and a Prodigy for 20 out the door. No one else could touch that even WITHOUT including the hitchwork and Prodigy, so we went for it. Can't see myself going back there for, um, anything actually







but I am grateful for the good deal, so at least there was that!


----------



## texatty (Jul 12, 2004)

We live in the Central Valley - Clovis - and are looking for an Outback 26RS. Went to Paul Evert and they don't have one in stock. And the sales guy - nice enough - hasn't given me any information on getting one. Sio this weekend I was in Orange County and thought about looking down there for one. Then I saw this post about the bad dealer! Does anyone have any suggestions for dealers?

We are anxious!!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> When I told the local guy that I had a better deal, he yelled at me on the phone and told me don't bother going there for service, I simply said no problem, got in my car and went and bought from a nice dealer.





> Kevin
> 
> I've seen that sales and service don't always communicate too well. Even though your salesman told you don't bother coming back, your service manager will probably be glad to see you, that's how he earns his pay.
> 
> ...


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi all, Maybe it is the location of the Mike Thompson dealer. I have had the opposite expereince of what you all are talking about. The salesman was very helpful, the walk through was intensive but more important the service was great. Although my Outback has not been in for any service I have had to order parts. In all instances the service dept. went out of their way to get them and had them shipped directly to my home, no questions asked. They followed up and kept me informed before and after the parts arrived. 
The longest I have had to wait for anything to arrive has been 2 weeks, this has been on three different orders. Maybe you guys should check out the Colton branch of Mike Thompsons RV. 
This brings up another question, has anyone else had to order the thumb screw hold downs for the rear slider, both mine have broke the handles came right off?? Kirk


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

texatty,

I dont know for a fact, but you might want to check out Alpine RV in Morgan Hill, Just 30 min away from Gilroy, They are also Outback dealers and heard good things about them.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello Jeff & Mrs. Jeff:

I'm very glad to hear that you guys got home safely and all went well with your hitch set-up towing home. Sorry again I couldn't get off work sooner to stop by and check it out. I really wanted to do this but was the only one in the office covering the phones that day









As to Mike Thompsons....







At least you saved a bunch of cash! They continue to boast on their website about all their "service awards" and "world class service"







I actually once printed up a scathing message board thread about them and mailed it to the President of the company with a letter. No response of course, but I didn't expect one.

Anyway, getting past those clowns you can now enjoy your fabulous new 28BHS


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

texatty said:


> We live in the Central Valley - Clovis - and are looking for an Outback 26RS. Went to Paul Evert and they don't have one in stock. And the sales guy - nice enough - hasn't given me any information on getting one. Sio this weekend I was in Orange County and thought about looking down there for one. Then I saw this post about the bad dealer! Does anyone have any suggestions for dealers?
> 
> We are anxious!!


Try Happy-daze RV in sacramento great to deal with.

Jim


----------



## SoCalSachers (Mar 8, 2004)

Well, dang I am reliving a nightmare just reading your post. 
We too bought ours from Mike Thompson in Santa Fe Springs. We also purchased the 28BHS,
and just by chance had the same bad sales guy ("Lovely Rick") 
We went down the beginning of the year and scoped out what we wanted and got them to at 
least meet the pricing we wanted to spend. That was the good part. Like all of you that have
dealt with them, we too drove down on a week day to be down there by 10:00 to complete the 
paperwork and walkthrough. 
We arrived at 9:30ish and proceeded to hand over my truck for the hitch work. per Rick" Should only 
take about an hour." (yeah right). We where schduled to have our PDI at 11:00 and we wanted to be on 
the road no later than 12:30. Plenty of time by my book. Needless to say, the PDI guys where about 
1 hour behind. Our gentleman that was suppose to do the PDI, called in and said his car broke down and
would not make it in. Gee, I think I feel like we will be here longer now.
Of course, 12:30 came around and we where sitting in that same "waiting room", guess what we where 
doing......WAITING!!! Every time we talked or cornered Rick, we got the run around. We got the story of the 
shop guys being on lunch so the truck would take longer than expected. Come on, lets get real someday.
Like your PDI, we too could only look at a little of the awning until I pulled it out, at that point I stopped in 
in the middle of their lot and proceeded to open eveything up....and I took my sweet time too.
We did have a couple blinds damaged and they said they would ship them to us within the week as
they had ordered them. We where also missing the stabalizer jack crank. Can t stabalize the dang thing
without the handle. Again our lovely Rick "Its on order and will be here within the week. We will ship it to you".
Well, one week goes by, no blinds or handle. Called again to the service guy. Hey guess what, we dont have 
anything on order for you. (talk about fuming)
Called Rick's boss this time and proceeded to nicely chew him and Rick out. Same response as before, We will 
order it and ship it to you. (I dont belive that). 
OK, need to end this now, finally after 3-4 weeks we finally received all the parts. Then to tick me off even
more, what do we get in the mail....A stinking water jug with some cookies from Rick and Mike Thompson 
thanking us for our purchase. Needless to say, the dog liked the cookies and the kids at the rest.
Now they send me this lovely little survey card......Just wait...I cant wait to fill this out and send it to them.

All in all, other than the bad dealer, we love the trailer alot. The best choice we could have made. 
I am glad you like all your trailers and thanks for letting me vent some.

Take care and Happy safe camping...

Scott


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Mrs. Campinout here again







I just had to add, our survey card arrived....in the infamous cooler full of chocolate chip cookies. All the chocolate in the WORLD couldn't earn a decent survey for these guys---and that's coming from a WOMAN!!! *lol*


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

LOL







Let em have it girl.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

To California Jim,

I read below that you explained the proper way to hook up the Reese Dual Cam hitch. Do you have these instruction somewhere? I recently purchased the 21RS with the Reese Dual Cam and honestly not confident on the proper hook up method.

Thanks in advance...

Jose (California)


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jose,

Take a look at this topic..Jim's Hitch setup notes

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks Kevin, and there ya go Jose. If you have any more specific questions post a new topic in the towing forum. With all the folks here I'm sure we can get you an answer. Maybe I should write-up a "how to" for the FAQ section


----------

